# Points for Members idea



## bbally (Dec 2, 2010)

Huddler

As I get more comfortable with the website I am noticing something that may be able to be converted to the points system that exists on some of the other forum backbones.

It appears to me with minor code revisions the "seller, buyer, trader, feedback system could be used to give points.

Don't like the idea of the negative feedback thing as it could start wars, but if the hooks are removed requiring that item url link, and hooks were added to limit the feedback that can be given by one member per day or week, I think it would work.

What say you?


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 2, 2010)

I miss the old points system that the old site had.


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 2, 2010)

Points would be a cool feature

Todd


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 2, 2010)

I agree - I too miss the opportunity to award points to someone with a great post or idea -


----------



## realtorterry (Dec 2, 2010)

I too miss the points


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 3, 2010)

I too moss the whole points thingy. Now as far as limiting feedback or post I don't think that would be good for some of us have lost jobs and really do have abunch of time on our hands. I also believe that Jeff set this whole place up to teach new folks how to smoke meat. I have extra time on my hands so I do post alot and I think that I'm helping other to learn the art of smoking great food. Stepping down from my box now.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 3, 2010)

I don't think there was more than a handful who didn't like the point system we used to enjoy.

Bear


----------



## squirrel (Dec 3, 2010)

What's a points system and why do you guys like it?


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 3, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> What's a points system and why do you guys like it?


Points are:

Every time you cook something really great (like every time you start your smoker!), I and others make comments like we always do, but there is a button at the bottom of your post to push, that gives you points. The points pile up, and then you get little stars or some kind of marker for so many points. They show up under the number of posts you make.

The more people you please with your smoked food posts and for helping others, the more points you get. You can't spend them or anything, but I guess it's like the little doodads all of the college football players wear on their helmets, except for Penn State of course.

Bear


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 3, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> What's a points system and why do you guys like it?


Points was a system we used to chase squirrels away! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Just kidding! What Mr. Bear said.


----------



## squirrel (Dec 3, 2010)

Sir Johnny, I'm comin' for ya!


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 3, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> Sir Johnny, I'm comin' for ya!


BRING IT BABY! I has me a Swiss Army Gun!


----------

